# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  کار با quick report(تبدیل به word یا excel)

## ebi_alijani

با سلام.1- کامپوننتی که بتوان که محتوای یک گزارش را بهexcel  یا word  تبدیل نمود؟
            2- چنانچه می دانید quick report با فرمان preview  گزارش مورد نظر را در یک فرم پیش فرض به صورت maximize  نمایش می دهد. چطور می توان نمایش مربوطه را در فرم دلخواه و به صورت قسمتی از فرم در اندازه ای دلخواه نمایش داد؟
با تشکر.

----------


## sadegh_mardani

اگه از Quick Report استفاده می کنی میتونی از نسخه Professional  استفاده کنی
من در دلفی 5 از QuickReport 3.0.6 Professional for Delphi 5 استفاده می کنم و فقط کافیه 2 کامپوننت QRExcelFilter و QRRTFFilter روی فرم قرار بدی و پس از Preview در قسمت Save گزارش میتونی فرمت xls یا Rtf رو انتخاب کنی

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

در غیر اینصورت از گزارش ساز های دیگه استفاده کن

----------


## aras12000

َسلام
من با delphi 7 کار می کنم و دو کامپوننت QRTextFilter و QRCSVFilter دارم.QRExcelFilter را از کجا باید نصب کنم؟

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

شما هم مشکل منو دارید 
باید دنبال quicreport perfessional   بگردید ونصب کنید منتها از کجا (؟)

----------


## yashar666

*وقتی برنامه دلفی 7 رو باز میکنی از سربرگ های موجود سر برگ componet رو انتخاب     می کنی  بعد در قسمت instal packege  گزینه add رو انتخاب میکنی در اون قسمت آدرس  محلی که دلفی نصب شده رو میدی یعنی C:\Program Files\Borland\Delphi7\Bin رو میاری* 
*بعد فایل dclqrt70.bpl رو انتخاب میکنی open و سپس ok میکنی  برو حال کن*

----------


## yashar666

راستی نسخه profesinal اون مجانی نیست این که گفتم معمولی

----------


## DataMaster

> راستی نسخه profesinal اون مجانی نیست این که گفتم معمولی


شما نسخه پروفشنال رو داری؟ اگه دارین فکر کنم بتونیم یه جورایی با هم کنار بیاییم

----------


## ealvandi

آیا کامپوننت دیگری که مستقیما بشه فایلها رو به فرمت word ذخیره کرد وجود داره ؟

یک کامپوننتی به اسم TDrep پیدا کردم اما رایگان نیست. کسی نسخه رایگانشو سراغ داره ؟

----------

